# Ferguson Shipbuilder - Port Glasgow - merged threads



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Sad to see that the last remaining shipyard in the Greenock/Port Glasgow area has gone into receivership. The majority of the workforce are being laid off immediately.
BBC article *here*.


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh dear. 70 laid off plus the effect on suppliers and THEIR employees.
I'd thought they were doing OK.


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

Very sad.The owners have been battling to keep it open for some time.


----------



## vickentallen (Oct 12, 2007)

Probably in Tescos land bank now ? (try google earth)


----------



## waiwera (Feb 13, 2005)

*Demise of the Last Merchant Ship Builder on the Clyde*

Very Sad - Pity they they did not win the latest RFA Contracts, Crazy as an Island Nation we can no longer build merchant ships yet the Scandinavians, French, Germans, Italians and Dutch all seem to manage?


----------



## Ken Wood (Sep 6, 2006)

I have happy memories of new builds being launched at Fergusons. Sad news indeed.


----------



## vinnie05 (Apr 25, 2009)

It is very sad to see the end of commercial shipbuilding in the U.K. It's even harder to understand, when one sees how the industry is still producing ships, like here in the Netherlands with around 30,000 people employed.


----------



## muldonaich (Nov 19, 2005)

Scottish government just building a new ferry in Europe and our own yards closing down what does that tell you kev.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day muldonaich,sm,today,06:05.#8.re:ferguson shipbuilders-port glasgow.it tells you the price is right.no one cares these days for the working man.its all the bottom line.$$$$$.sad but it goes on in all industry's.they can change the goverment at the next election,sad news,regards ben27


----------



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

muldonaich said:


> Scottish government just building a new ferry in Europe and our own yards closing down what does that tell you kev.


They built ferries for MacBraynes on the Mersey recently which perhaps begs the question of why not on the Clyde.

Many insist it's due to EU tendering regulations, maybe some on here can explain how European shipyards can still manage to exist while UK ones are a fading memory. A lack of political will imho(Cloud)


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Of the two recent newbuilds built for Calmac at £11 million each, one was 6 months late and the other 8 months late with the MCA raising build quality issues with both. A third order was not forthcoming.
Cammell Laird built two ferries for Western Ferries on time and on budget and they went straight into service.
It's a sad day in the history of Clyde shipbuilding, but I can only think it was inevitable.


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Very sad to see the decline and closure of what was once a great little shipyard. Unfortunately the heart has been ripped out of the British shipbuilding industry by various governments over the past five decades. The workforce in the main in these years lost heart and interest resulting in an inevitable fall in productivity and quality. With the demise of such traditional industry we have lost valuable skills that cannot be easily replaced but perhaps more importantly the opportunity for young people to gain an apprenticeship and learn a trade has also been lost.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

"The project is being supported by a Scottish government loan and additional funding of £450,000 from the European Regional Development Fund."

Having built just two small ferries as of 2012, and "Supported" By Scottish and European money. (Tax payers money) Is it really surprising that they've shut up shop?


----------



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

Dickyboy said:


> "The project is being supported by a Scottish government loan and additional funding of £450,000 from the European Regional Development Fund."
> 
> Having built just two small ferries as of 2012, and "Supported" By Scottish and European money. (Tax payers money) Is it really surprising that they've shut up shop?


Another tale of woe re Fergusons,

http://news.highlandperthshire.co.uk/spiritwillthiseverhappen.htm


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

gordy said:


> Another tale of woe re Fergusons,
> 
> http://news.highlandperthshire.co.uk/spiritwillthiseverhappen.htm


Interesting, and puts a different dynamic on Fergusons, and no doubt other smaller ship builders in the UK are similar.


----------



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

*Ferry operator CalMac vows to help keep shipbuilder afloat*

FERRY operator Caledonian MacBrayne has said it will do everything it can to help support a rescue of Ferguson's, the last commercial shipbuilder on the Clyde. The backing came as discussions continued over the weekend between administrators and parties interested in saving the Ferguson yard. It was founded in 1902 but collapsed into administration on August 15, with the loss of 70 jobs. An announcement concerning the future of the firm is expected to be made as early as today, with engineering tycoon Jim McColl widely tipped as the favourite to be named as the preferred bidder. Four potential buyers had lodged an interest by the deadline of Thursday at 5pm. However, Rangers directors James and Sandy Easdale, owners of McGill's Buses, later said they would step aside to allow Mr McColl to potentially take over the firm. Mr McColl, who has a personal fortune of around £1 billion, founded the firm Clyde Blowers and bought Weir Pumps. The shipbuilder recently built two ferries for state-owned ferry operator CalMac in a £22 million contract. Last Tuesday, Finance Secretary John Swinney said he believed there was a viable future for shipbuilding on the Clyde, with up to 12 CalMac vessels due to be replaced at a cost of up to £250m, and regular repair and maintenance required. A spokesman for CalMac said: "As a major employer in the Inverclyde region and acquirer of maritime services in Scotland we will, of course, support any rescue of Ferguson's. "As you would expect, David MacBrayne Ltd [the parent company of CalMac] is constantly looking at opportunities to grow its capability and capacity in the maritime sector, and would be interested in working with other organisations to do this." However, it is understood one limiting factor is that repairs for CalMac vessels sometimes require a dry dock, which is not available at the Ferguson yard. Yesterday, Mr McColl could not be reached for comment. But on Friday, a spokesman for the Easdale brothers said they were delighted someone with his engineering background was keen to take over the yard.The spokesman said: "Sandy spoke to Jim at length and his plans for hundreds of jobs and millions of pounds in investment are exactly what Inverclyde needs. "We said all along that we would step aside if somebody with an engineering pedigree and access to markets wanted to get involved. "Our only interest has been to save the yard and as many jobs as possible. "As local businessmen the Easdales have a strong interest in seeing a thriving Inverclyde economy." First Minister Alex Salmond, who visited the yard on Friday, yesterday said the Scottish Government would do everything it could to help save the shipyard and secure jobs. In a statement on Friday, Blair Nimmo, joint administrator and head of restructuring for KPMG in Scotland, said: "The level of interest and support shown for the future of Ferguson Shipbuilders provides us with the confidence that a sale could be achieved which will hopefully lead to work restarting in Port Glasgow in the short term." Yesterday, Mr Nimmo did not respond to a request for further comment


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day geoff gower.sm.today.02:07.#1.re:ferry operator calmac vows to keep shipbuilder afloat,again you are the bearer of good news.the clyde could do with more contracts,but can they compete with overseas shipbuilders.and will the unions stay away,i doupt it,thank you for posting,regards ben27


----------



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi Ben- I get the impression that the situation is not quite what it appears to be.I quote a further article on the subject:-

BAE Systems offer glimmer of hope should Ferguson shipyard deal falter
BAE Systems are 'ready to work with key stakeholders' should efforts to save Ferguson Shipbuilding prove unsuccessful. The shipyard, the last on the lower Clyde, went into administration at the end of last week, with up to 80 members of staff being made redundant. STV understands that BAE will not be applying for contracts that Ferguson previously held, including deals for commercials ships such as Caledonian MacBrayne ferries, which BAE does not ordinarily bid for. BAE said that "no direct approach has been made to workers" at Ferguson's shipyard, adding that it was too early to be actively looking to redeploy the redundant members of staff as administrators seek to find new investors by 5pm on Thursday. However, given the highly skilled nature of the shipyard workforce at Ferguson, STV understands that should efforts to revive the Port Glasgow yard fail, BAE may be interested in acquiring some of the Ferguson's staff. A BAE Systems spokesperson said: “We are saddened by the recent news of Ferguson Shipbuilding going into administration and stand by ready to work with key stakeholders as appropriate.” Jim Moohan, Chairman of the Confederation of Shipbuilding and Engineering Unions (CSEU) Scotland, said the union's immediate priority was keeping the yard operational. He said: "At the present time, we are still exploring options to keep the yard open and get people back working at Ferguson. Our aim is to get job security for the workers. "If that isn't achieved, I'd be delighted if a company like BAE would take the workers under their wing. "The workers at Ferguson would 100% fit in with the work programme at BAE. An opportunity like that for them would be very good news. "But the people there have put 30 to 40 years of service into the company and we are keeping our eye on our aim of keeping the yard open." Administrators was set a deadline of 5pm Thursday, August 21, for offers for the business and assets of Ferguson Shipbuilders Limited. Blair Nimmo, Joint Administrator and Head of Restructuring for KPMG in Scotland, said: “We have been encouraged by the level of initial interest in, and support shown for, Ferguson Shipbuilders and we sense there is a desire to see its heritage maintained. "By setting an early closing date we hope to establish whether it is possible to facilitate an early sale which may lead to the resumption of shipbuilding and ship repair activity at Port Glasgow in the short term.” Greenock-based businessmen Sandy and James Easdale, owners of McGill’s Buses and Rangers board members, have already expressed an interest in buying the shipbuilding firm and said to STV's Mike Edwards they will be making a 'conditional offer' on the shipyards.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day geoff gower.sm.yesterday.19:36.#3.keep shipbuilders afloat.thank you for your reply.it seems it wont happen overnight.please keep us informed.regards ben27


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

ben27 said:


> good day geoff gower.sm.yesterday.19:36.#3.keep shipbuilders afloat.thank you for your reply.it seems it wont happen overnight.please keep us informed.regards ben27


Hi, Ben,
The Ferguson Shipyard was bought by another Scottish engineering company. A number of the laid off staff have been re-employed and it is intended to increase the workforce considerably in the coming months. They are going to be concentrating on off shore bits and pieces build and assemble.
All was written up in newspapers last week.
Further to the above, the new owners are Jim McColl's Clyde Blowers Capital.
The new company is called Ferguson Marine Engineering.
Hope that helps 
Cheers Bob


----------



## vickentallen (Oct 12, 2007)

Ex Weirs apprentice. kent his faither,,,,,, did too........


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day noal murdoch.sm,today.04:28.#20.thank you for your reply.looks like they are slowly starting up.good for the trades.and the local shipbuilders,regards ben27


----------

